# Joining XP Client to Mac Domain



## Emilliard (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm running Mac OS X Server v. 10.5.4 in advanced mode and I'm trying to get a PC running XP SP2 to join my Open Directory domain. 
Basically it seems that Windows do not recognize the OS X server as a domain controller. I've tried with some different hostnames and with the IP directly without any luck.

Is this even possible to do? I'd appreciate any help.


Regards,

Emil


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

WorkGroup Manager seems like a good idea.

http://www.apple.com/server/macosx/features/client.html


----------



## Emilliard (Sep 2, 2008)

macthorough said:


> WorkGroup Manager seems like a good idea.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/server/macosx/features/client.html


So, what do I do? Do I create the Computer Account in workgroup manager? How does that allow me to logon the OD domain with the XP machine?


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry I never used it, but I know a guy who has used it. He told me he has to use it. The only think I know is that you need to have an admin account on every computer.


----------



## Emilliard (Sep 2, 2008)

macthorough said:


> Sorry I never used it, but I know a guy who has used it. He told me he has to use it. The only think I know is that you need to have an admin account on every computer.


Ok, thanks anyway. I know I have to use the workgroup manager (which is basically AD just for Mac). But my problem is getting the windows machine to bind itself to the domain, so I'm able to login using my Workgroup Manager user account.

Help still needed.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

There was another post in the message boards some where about binding/joining to a domain.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you set the Workgroup name on the Windows PC to match the workgroup name of your network? I know that it makes a big difference when it comes to networking those things and want them to work together, even without Macs in the mix.


----------

